# Psittacosis? (Parrot fever)



## SebandPup (Nov 10, 2020)

My budgie is sick. She is puffed up and has loose poops matting up around her vent, and that area seems exposed instead of covered in feathers. I have cleaned her but it keeps happening. No eye or nose discharge. I’m taking her to the vet today. But my question is, could she have psittacosis? I just came across this diseases while doing research today, and see that it’s zoonotic, and is transmissible to humans in airborne form from their droppings, etc. when they become unsettled. Any idea what could be wrong with her?

My other concern is an elderly family member who lives in my household, who I don’t want to catch anything from my sick bird.
i have 4 budgies, but I have had them all for over 5 years with no additional birds entering the environment. Is it possible for my sick bird to have psittacosis, or is that something that would have presented back when I first got her? Can it show up out of the blue many years later? I’m not certain where she would have gotten that, and thinking it’s something else, but it’s stressing me out worrying about my bird and additionally if it may make a human family member sick. Hopefully I’ll know soon but trying to calm my anxiety in the meantime before my appt with the vet. Thanks.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

How long has the bird been showing these symptoms? Are you seeing an avian vet, you need to see either an avian vet or a vet that has experience with birds. The things you are describing are common to many ailments so I would not jump to the conclusion that it is Psittacosis. The vet should do a physical exam and run a gram stain test on the droppings which will show the level of bacteria in the droppings and also if there are any parasites or yeast or other things that do not belong that may be causing a problem. A crop swab may also be in order depending on what the vet sees. Please keep us posted on the outcome.


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

Psittacosis is treatable so don't panic if it is that.

For now make sure you see an avian vet as mentioned above

For psittacosis you need to test by blood not faecal sample though, a faecal sample can give false negatives due to how it is shed.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please let us know how your budgie is doing after the vet appointment.

Best wishes. :hug:*


----------

